# Used Gaggia Classic corrosion - what to replace



## crisprcas (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi all,

I purchased a used pre-2015 Gaggia classic. I'm hoping you guys could give me advice on how to get it in good shape. I've already read through similar posts on here but I'd like to double check regarding scaling and corrosion inside the case, particularly around the thermal fuse and under the pump. I've attached photos.

It's 7 years old, only used for 3 years but probably poorly maintained.

The pump, boiler, and steam wand all seem to work. The coffee is coming out fast, with about 170ml in 25 seconds. I have yet to replace the group gasket and adjust the OPV. My current grinder is not suitable for espresso grinds, I have the Wilfa Svart, quite similar to the Baratza Encore.

So far I've primed the machine, cleaned the group head, and tried pulling two shots. I'm planning to:



Remove all the internals, clean up and properly descale the boiler


Replace all the gaskets, o-rings, and rusty screws


Run the routine descale and backflush cycle


Replace the shower screen


Am I missing anything? Based on the photos and description, does anything else need replacing? Is the pump leaking water? Can I keep using the same dispersion plate?



http://imgur.com/l4nMqbg


Thanks a lot for the help! Very excited to join the community!


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

That machine looks to be in decent shape, to be honest. People around here have seen much worse.

The process you described is perfectly fine.

The dispersion plate looks fine.

Basically you'll see once you open it up and start disassembling. It's not rocket science (which is why it's so fun!). Replace your screws with stainless steel and just clean off the corrosion that you see on the steel.


----------



## MrSmartepants (Aug 3, 2020)

Have a look at the pictures from my posts in this thread:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/1321-how-to-descale-a-gaggia-classic/?do=embed&comment=771956&embedComment=771956&embedDo=findComment

Just be prepared for the likely scenario of replacing all of the O-ring seals (4-5 quid for the set), some of the bolts (about 60p each), and the shower screen/block/group gasket (about 40 quid). Get your parts in-hand before you start taking things apart. Replacing the shower block is debatable. You can get by with cleaning up your old one and reusing, but newer ones are made from either brass or stainless steel and have better dispersion holes.

You'll need a 5mm long-handle hex "T" wrench (or ratchet adapter) to break loose the four boiler bolts before removing the boiler from the chassis. But the rest is pretty straightforward. If you separate the OPV valve components, you'll need to re-adjust the pressure using a portafilter pressure gauge.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/3412-adjusting-the-opv-over-pressure-valve-gaggia-classic/?do=embed&comment=774848&embedComment=774848&embedDo=findComment


----------



## crisprcas (Sep 11, 2020)

Good to hear it's in decent shape. Got it for cheap so had low expectations. Thank you both for the very useful info!


----------

